# Thin, pocketable, tactical EDC



## smflorkey (Oct 9, 2009)

I have enjoyed carrying a Boker Trance I bought through CPF a year or so ago -- until I misplaced it last weekend. The Trance has a big enough handle to be easily controllable, but it is also thin enough to be very comfortable in a hip pocket. The only draw-back is, I wish the blade was an inch or so longer.

I have another Trance coming (from another CPFer) so I won't go through too much withdrawal. One of the other attractions of the Trance is the semi-serious blade steel (AUS-8) for very little money. I like a bargain so what can you recommend with 440C or better blade about 4 inches long in a nice, thin, pocket-friendly package with a tip-down clip under $100?

I hope that's not an impossible combination.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Oct 9, 2009)

You MUST check out the Spyderco Endura G10. The blade is 4", the G10 scales are perfect, VG-10 full flat ground blade, strong lock back design and the package is very slim, attractive and relatively light. You can't go wrong with this knife, very high quality, and right around $100.


----------



## Ajax517 (Oct 9, 2009)

Gonna be hard to beat the Spydies in terms of cost.

Take a look at the SOG Twitch I or II. Both extremely slim and smooth.


----------



## smflorkey (Oct 9, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> You MUST check out the Spyderco Endura G10. The blade is 4", the G10 scales are perfect, VG-10 full flat ground blade, strong lock back design and the package is very slim, attractive and relatively light. You can't go wrong with this knife, very high quality, and right around $100.


Thank you. :thumbsup: The Endura 4 looks like a very nice package. I don't have any knives yet with VG-10 blades. This is at the top of my list now. 

I cannot yet find all dimensions online. If you have one, what is the thickness (not counting the clip)? Are the G-10 scales more rigid, lighter or just more prestigious than the FRN?


----------



## smflorkey (Oct 9, 2009)

Ajax517 said:


> Take a look at the SOG Twitch I or II. Both extremely slim and smooth.


Thanks for the lead. Prices on the Twitch I/II look nice, but sogknives.com shows these blades about the same as or a little shorter than the Boker Trance so I'll keep looking a little while for competition for the Endura 4.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Oct 9, 2009)

G10 is going to be much stronger than FRN, G10 is basically fiberglass, hence more expensive. I don't have a ruler handy, but this knife is a very comfortable, thin package; you will not be disappointed. If you have never owned a G10 handled blade, this would be a great first one. It is not too aggressively textured, but gives nice grip. I just checked prices online, looks like it can be had for less than $90 now.


----------



## cave dave (Oct 10, 2009)

FRN is Fiberglass Reinforced Nylon. G10 is Fiberglass reinforced Epoxy.

The G10 is in fact more brittle, not stronger in any manner you will notice and it weighs more. The peel ply kind also shreds pockets more than the FRN. G10's main advantage is it does not "feel" plasticy and it is generally grippier, but that depends on type and design more than anything. Both are excellent materials for a pocket knife. The FRN is the better buy, but has less prestige.


----------



## TKC (Oct 10, 2009)

*I totally agree about checking out the Spydrco Endura.*


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 10, 2009)

Spyderco Delica or Endura.

I like them exactly because they are THIN in pocket!


----------



## guyg (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm more of a Benchmade fan, but there is nothing wrong with Spydie and the Endura is a proven design... Go for it!


----------



## smflorkey (Oct 11, 2009)

You guys talked me into it! Thanks for giving me the benefit of your experiences. :twothumbs I have one more question. 

I'm now looking for an Endura at a good price and see most are VG10 blades, but a few have ZDP-189 blades. What are the practical differences between VG10 and ZDP-189? The comparison table at AG Russell shows about 7 points harder (Rockwell C scale). How does ZDP-189 work out in EDC? Is it too brittle? Is it too hard to sharpen? I have a DMT sharpening kit so that should help. (No steel is harder than a diamond).


----------



## rtt (Oct 12, 2009)

If tactical is your main criteria, you may want to look at the Endura or Delica with the "Emerson wave". This feature allows the blade to open as you pull the knife from your front pocket. I EDC a Delica with FRN handle and plain blade in VG 10. Nice weight....around 2.5 oz. I like it better than G10 scales. Check out Youtube for videos on how the Emerson wave works.


----------



## smflorkey (Dec 17, 2009)

I found a "used" Endura 4 FRN PE on eBay for a very low price. The pictures were accurate, and he made no bones about it being "experienced." I still think I got a reasonable deal since I got a VG-10 blade that is basically sound even though it desperately needed reprofiling. I'll have to work on that a bit more, but it is sharp enough for EDC needs at the moment.

I've been carrying it for a few days. :thanks: You are right; it is relatively thin and light for such an impressive blade. I am embarassed to say that I may have asked for more than fits my hip pocket well. The tip of the Endura pushes out the bottom of my pocket so it may wear through long before the rest of the pants wear out. I haven't asked anyone to look closely while I'm seated to see what it looks like.  I have a Boker Plus M-Type on order to see if 1/2" shorter feels better. Either way, I'm glad I have an Endura!

A previous owner tried to sharpen it by various means. There is evidence of inexpert use of a small stone (significant scratches on the sides). It also looks to me like someone tried one of those drag-it-through-a-carbide-V sharpeners. It took a while with a DMT Aligner to correct 90% of that. I got a little heavy-handed with it so my DMT "stones" lost a lot of their grit. New stones are on order. Learning is a good thing. :thumbsup: And I won't care so much if I make a mistake on this blade since I have a lot less invested in it than I would a newer Endura 4.

A previous owner also moved the clip around a bit. The clip screws were a bit damaged. One was not even fully tightened. I send e-mail to Spyderco, got a reply in 30 minutes flat and got 3 new screws (and a full catalog) in the mail a few days later. Spyderco service is amazing! :twothumbs

I find the FRN scales a bit too rough and "grippy" for easy pocket clip use. I sanded down the clip side of a Byrd Robin to make it easier on my pockets (to be legal while visiting California schools). I wonder how G-10 scales would be on the Endura. I do not see replacement scales for sale on Spyderco's web site or elsewhere on the Internet. Perhaps I'm not looking in the right places. Any ideas?

Thanks again to all who recommended an Endura. If anyone is interested, I'll update as the blade is reground to fix the old sharpening scratches and the Boker Plus M-Type is tried for size.


----------



## kwkarth (Dec 17, 2009)

What do you guys think of the SOG Tac Auto?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVuuw8BSa34


----------



## Meganoggin (Dec 18, 2009)

If the Endura is a bit big - then try the Delica! Sounds like it will be perfect...


----------



## cal..45 (Dec 18, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> You MUST check out the Spyderco Endura G10. The blade is 4", the G10 scales are perfect, VG-10 full flat ground blade, strong lock back design and the package is very slim, attractive and relatively light. You can't go wrong with this knife, very high quality, and right around $100.



+1 for that

cheers


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 18, 2009)

thin :kershaw leek?

lightweight: sog flash2 (my favorite.. the knife weighs almost nothing and still has a really good size) 

but i also could vote for spyderco delica: gonna buy one sometime soon. (i just like assisted openers currently.. like sog flash2 and twitch2... those are my main edc knives.. sog twitch xl might be cool too)


----------



## joshth09 (Dec 18, 2009)

smflorkey said:


> 440C or better blade about 4 inches long in a nice, thin, pocket-friendly package with a tip-down clip under $100?
> 
> I hope that's not an impossible combination.


 
No its not...infact one knife pops in my head instantly and it is EXACTLY what you are looking for. The spyderco police in stainless steel handles. 

http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=2

you can get it in plain edge ofcourse. But the blade is 4 inches, tip down, very pocketable...and so thin that its rediculous!


----------



## LUPARA (Feb 1, 2010)

Great suggestions from everyone. I've got a CS Voyager that I've been carrying for a long time. Aus 8, 5 inch blade, Clip ideal for placement in my right pocket; thin and light and very very sharp. It's a lock back and is thumb assisted, very fast and locks up like a bank vault. 

Lots of people diss CS, but this voyager of mine is a workhorse and it fits all the criteria of a folding, concealeable, quik deploying SD pocket knife.:devil:


----------



## commodorewheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

smflorkey said:


> I'm now looking for an Endura at a good price and see most are VG10 blades, but a few have ZDP-189 blades. What are the practical differences between VG10 and ZDP-189? The comparison table at AG Russell shows about 7 points harder (Rockwell C scale). How does ZDP-189 work out in EDC? Is it too brittle? Is it too hard to sharpen? I have a DMT sharpening kit so that should help. (No steel is harder than a diamond).



I've EDC'd ZDP-189 before, I like it as a blade steel. Compared to VG-10, the ZDP-189 will hold an edge better, but it will also be a little bit more work to resharpen. As far as toughness goes, neither steel is really known for toughness, but both have at least functional toughness, and VG-10 might have a slight edge there.

Overall, I would probably pick ZDP-189, all else being equal, but it will cost more.


----------



## hatman (Feb 7, 2010)

For those who may be unaware, Spyderco says it soon will issue FFG versions of the Delica and the Endura, with handles offered in four colors, but not including black.

This should make for a thinner blade than the current saber versions.


----------



## CDS (Feb 21, 2010)

If fast deployment is a priority, I would Highly recommend the spiderko endura wave.

I have mostly Benchmades in my collection, but the endura wave opens "with a little practice" as fast as any knife. Its not as beautiful as my benchmades, but find my self carrying it because its engendered to open as well or better than any other knife that I have owned or handled. I cant quote its dimensions but it is more narrow than most of my knives of its length. If speed of deployment is not your primary concern, My favorite tactical EDC is my benchmade 950 Rift "plain edge". If your an admixture sharpener, Buy, and use a Spyderko tri angular sharping kit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## smflorkey (Feb 22, 2010)

CDS said:


> If fast deployment is a priority, I would Highly recommend the spiderko endura wave.


Thanks, CDS. I have carried an Endura in my hip pocket for a few months now. That's a regular Endura, not the Emerson wave. I tried my (regular) Endrua in my right front pocket, but I saw too much blade flashing so I moved it to the back pocket where a wave doesn't really help (as much).


CDS said:


> My favorite tactical EDC is my benchmade 950 Rift "plain edge".


That knife looks like its blade is about the same length as the Endura. The Rift's 154CM blade is probably a little harder than my Endura's blade. The Rift seems about an ounce heavier, and the ads I see say it is tip-up only. Do you know of a clip for tip-down carry of a Rift?

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## ValhallaPrime (Feb 22, 2010)

I've just gotta 2-cents it.....even though the OP mentioned a sub $100 tac EDC, I was looking for the same 2 years ago, and ended up spending a tad extra at my local shop on a Benchmade 940 plain tanto. It was about $140, and to this day I would buy it again in a heartbeat. 

It's so much an EDC for me now that I feel uncomfortable when I go out without it, or forget it at home in haste. Twice I've "lost it" and set a 7-day limit to find it before I overnight a new one. It's incredibly strong, very thin, the wrist-flip one hand action is absolute butter. 

Benchmade also has a factory-resharpening program that I'm about to try out....pretty cheap too....$5 for first knife, $2.50 for each additional one....
http://www.benchmade.com/about_knives/lifesharp_service.asp


----------



## SnazzyB (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd also recommend the Cold Steel Large Voyager with the plain edge tanto 4" blade. The XL has a 5" blade for a bit more. Both are a lot of knife with very little weight.

A friend sent me a Kershaw Blitz with a 3" blade. I was going to find a home for it since I like between a 3 3/4" - 5" blade for EDC. He convinced me to try it. I am way impressed! Scary sharp, excellent fit and finish, solid non-aggressive texturing on the handle offers a good comfortable grip, the clip rides high so the knife rides low in the pocket, and it still feels substantial enough to wave at my neighbor's dogs! And, you can pick these up on eBay for about $30.00.

I am very fond of my Spyderco Endura 4s, but they take a knack to open without using the thumbholes.

I have a CRKT McGinnis Summa that is long and lean with a 3 3/4" blade. Great knife for around forty bucks.


----------



## Empath (Feb 22, 2010)

Snazzy, the next time you log in, you'll need to log in as SnazzyB .


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 23, 2010)

Spyderco Caly3 Carbon fiber/ZDP-189 blade.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 23, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> Spyderco Delica or Endura.
> 
> I like them exactly because they are THIN in pocket!


Delica and Enduras are not thin at all, those saber grinds are FAT. I always have to reprofile them...


----------



## frosty976 (Feb 25, 2010)

I stopped my search after I got a SOG Trident Tanto in black TiNi. The blade material is AUS-8, I use it daily and haven't had to sharpen it past a couple wipes on some fine rods since purchase. It has an assisted opening, super strong axis-type lock, and safety. It can also cut seat-belts/rope without having to deploy the blade (by a recess in handle). Has grooves for holding in utility or combat grips. You mentioned tactical, it's extremely dark, sharp-reinforced piercing point, and deploys assisted with a muffled low-click (not snappy click like some others I've owned):
http://sogknives.com/store/TF-7.html

The company I purchase my gear is constantly out of stock with it, as it's popular, but I found it online at these stores:
http://www.buysog.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=TF7
http://www.bladehq.com/item--TF7-SOG-Trident-Knife--1033


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 26, 2010)

Kershaw stainless handle knives are some of the thinnest knife I've ever handled, shallot is about the size you want.



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Delica and Enduras are not thin at all, those saber grinds are FAT. I always have to reprofile them...



I believe we are talking about handles, not blades...


----------



## JB in SC (Feb 26, 2010)

The Al Mar Eagle Ultralight Talon is thin and light. Big knife in a low profile package. Very high quality.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 26, 2010)

jzmtl said:


> Kershaw stainless handle knives are some of the thinnest knife I've ever handled, shallot is about the size you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we are talking about handles, not blades...


Ok, I get it. Then the Spyderco Leefstorm rules them all...


----------



## CDS (Feb 26, 2010)

I know this knife blows your $100 limit by $30, but my favorite tip down in your category, by far is my Benchmade mini-DejaVoo. If you can spend $130 I think you might have found your knife. S30v and a functional piece of art if you ask me. A truly beautiful, functional knife for the money.


----------



## smflorkey (Feb 27, 2010)

CDS said:


> I know this knife blows your $100 limit by $30, but my favorite tip down in your category, by far is my Benchmade mini-DejaVoo. If you can spend $130 I think you might have found your knife. S30v and a functional piece of art if you ask me. A truly beautiful, functional knife for the money.


I see what you mean. The pictures on the Internet make the DejaVoo very attractive. I brief search shows some full size DejaVoo knives under $120. I'm enjoying a used (abused? (before I got it)) Spyderco Endura 4, but now I want to carry a DejaVoo for a while. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SnazzyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Empath said:


> Snazzy, the next time you log in, you'll need to log in as SnazzyB .



I would prefer just "Snazzy" (If available) if the forum doesn't want to use the username they initially accepted (and I do understand).

I was unable to PM Empath and apologize for hijacking the thread!


----------



## tokerblue (Apr 14, 2010)

I carried a Benchmade Kulgera for several years as my main EDC. It's very thin, light and has an Axis lock. IMO, it's one of the best locks on the market. My EDC is now an Emerson CQC-10, but it's not a thin or light knife by any means.


----------



## Cpt. Thomas (Apr 16, 2010)

The Endura & Military are a good blade, the CS Voyager as well and comes in several sizes with PE or SE and I have two of them. The Kershaw Shallot is very thin and lightening fast. The Al Mar Eagle Classic or light weight with Talon blades are a real "Class act".

You won't go wrong with any of them. I own all of these, some of them more than one and my CS XL Voyager and Al Mar have seen blood more than once so be assured they will take care of you.

Cpt. Thomas


----------



## smflorkey (Apr 16, 2010)

tokerblue said:


> I carried a Benchmade Kulgera for several years as my main EDC.


I had not noticed this knife before. It's a little shorter than my Spyderco Endura and about 15% lighter -- which is pretty impressive since the Endura is already fairly light. However, I'm used to keeping my knife clipped in my right rear pocket where tip down feels a lot more natural to me. The Kulgera seems to clip tip up only. Still, the rest of its features are impressive enough that I may get one when I have enough spare change to buy it and have a custom clip installed.

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## smflorkey (Apr 16, 2010)

Cpt. Thomas said:


> The Al Mar Eagle Classic or light weight with Talon blades are a real "Class act".


Thanks for the reference. I'm learning a lot from this thread. Al Mar's lightweight Eagle is just over half the weight of a Spyderco Endura while carrying a slightly longer blade. This looks like another one to get when I have enough spare change. It will need a custom clip for tip-down carry, but the rest of the package looks very impressive. The lock on the Eagle looks unusual. How did you like it?


----------



## hatman (Apr 17, 2010)

Ajax517 said:


> Gonna be hard to beat the Spydies in terms of cost.
> 
> Take a look at the SOG Twitch I or II. Both extremely slim and smooth.



FWIW -- I don't find my Twitch I all that easy to open or close. Every once and a while, I take it out to play with, but it quickly goes back into its box.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 18, 2010)

hatman said:


> FWIW -- I don't find my Twitch I all that easy to open or close. Every once and a while, I take it out to play with, but it quickly goes back into its box.





Well, I just ordered the SOG Twitch II. I hope I like it. I was looking for something a bit smaller than my Mini Griptilian. I like a narrower blade also. The Twitch II has that and I couldn't pass it up for the price. I also like the S.A.T. (SOG Assisted Technology). I have a SOG Flash I, which is nice, but is a little small. 

One other thing that sold me on the Twitch II was this video. Check it out.

This little thing can take some abuse.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 18, 2010)

Check out the Buck 345 Vantage model.

Quite thin. (Even thinner if you remove the very low-profile clip.)

Excellent price. Blade steel isn't the best. But the heat treat is from Paul Bos.


----------



## TMorita (May 17, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Check out the Buck 345 Vantage model.
> 
> Quite thin. (Even thinner if you remove the very low-profile clip.)
> 
> Excellent price. Blade steel isn't the best. But the heat treat is from Paul Bos.


 
Well, there are three types of Buck Vantage:

Select (440C) 
Avid (13C26)
Pro (S30V)

...so you can get a better steel if you want.

Toshi


----------



## Monocrom (May 18, 2010)

Mine is the least expensive one, and it's 420J2. Serviceable, if properly heat treated. In this case, that's not going to be an issue. The models with better steels tend to have centering problems when the blade is folded into the handles.


----------



## Archie Cruz (May 18, 2010)

I don't like to mess around with low budget knives. Too risky.
"4 inches long in a nice, thin, pocket-friendly package with a tip-down clip under $100?"
I EDC an extrema ratio BF3 (Dark Talon)
Trying to get them to release this in full auto.
My old EDC was a Benchmade AFCK- 806 D2, but this ER BF3 is better
Money is no object when it comes to efficiency and safety


----------



## bullettproof (Jun 2, 2010)

TKC said:


> *I totally agree about checking out the Spydrco Endura.*



Thats what I was thinking also lite fast and sharp


----------



## spankone (Jun 3, 2010)

cave dave said:


> FRN is Fiberglass Reinforced Nylon. G10 is Fiberglass reinforced Epoxy.
> 
> The G10 is in fact more brittle, not stronger in any manner you will notice and it weighs more. The peel ply kind also shreds pockets more than the FRN. G10's main advantage is it does not "feel" plasticy and it is generally grippier, but that depends on type and design more than anything. Both are excellent materials for a pocket knife. The FRN is the better buy, but has less prestige.




what he said +1:twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd reccomend a Mcusta Tactility, but the blade is only 3.5 inches.

If that does not turn you off of it you'll love the ergonomically grooved scales in a choice of woods, Micarta or even Corian. Steel is VG-10, teflon bushings & super comfortable in the hand. Very smooth with great lockup, & quite thin. Clip is removeable & ambidextrous & also mounts to the end of the frame, so know holes are open in the scales if you remove the clip.


I've seen them as low as $120 on ebay or go to japaneseknifedirect.com to see all the options available. You can get it with a thumb stud or Spyderco like hole to fascilitate quick opening.

One of my favorite folders, regardless of price.


----------

